
A DIY Computer Science Education - nedwin
https://bradfieldcs.com/diy/
======
r_singh
I've submitted this on HN before hoping receive guidance along similar lines
but it never grew to become a discussion (ceiling of 3 points).

Reposting my comment from my previous submission, would really appreciate
feedback on this post from fellow experienced programmers!

This guide does a good job answering the question: “what should I learn to
learn computer science?”

Author gives more emphasis to subjects that he has observed self taught
programmers to be self admittedly lacking in. The coursework outlined
resembles that of a top cs program, without making it look as elaborate as a
curriculum sheet.

What does HN think of the above? Also would anyone recommend alternative
learning material that is more sustainable to follow than a dry static book?

